# Elizabethan orthodoxy on the man of sin (Richard Bauckham)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2020)

It was the orthodoxy of the Elizabethan Church of England, unquestioned at least by any Elizabethan cleric who has left his views on record, that the papacy was Antichrist, the beast of the Apocalypse and the ‘Man of sin’ of II Thess. ii.

Richard Bauckham, ‘Hooker, Travers and the Church of Rome in the 1580s’, _Journal of Ecclesiastical History_, 29, no. 1 (January 1978), p. 39.


----------

